# 8 string as your only guitar?



## lead23 (Jan 17, 2011)

I have been thinking about getting an 8 string but my current financial situation only allows me to have 1 guitar. I typically play 6 string songs but there are the occasional 7 string songs that I enjoy playing (from when I owned a Universe), and now I would like to experiment with some 8 string songs. For those of you who have an 8 string, is it hard to play 6 or 7 string only songs on an 8 string? I am trying to figure out if it would be worth selling my 6 string for an 8 string that could possibly cover the majority of music I would like to learn. 

Thanks


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 17, 2011)

I've never really had any problems playing stuff written for 6-strings on 7s or 8s. Is there an "adjustment" period? Yeah, but after a week of getting used to it, it's a complete non-issue.


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Jan 17, 2011)

i would say its harder for me to play 6 string stuff on an 8 than it is to play 7 string stuff on one. so im getting rid of all my 7s and keeping an 8 and a 6, but hey, im sure if you put a little effort in, itll be a nonissue soon enough. plus, youd rather have the extra strings and not need em then need em and not have em


----------



## Murdstone (Jan 17, 2011)

I only play my 8 right now, it's simple playing 6 string songs on it as well as 7. It actually feels stupid going down to playing a 6 string; it feels like something's missing.


----------



## kylendm (Jan 17, 2011)

Murdstone said:


> I only play my 8 right now, it's simple playing 6 string songs on it as well as 7. It actually feels stupid going down to playing a 6 string; it feels like something's missing.


Absolutely about that feeling. At the same time I really like all my guitars and 75% of people who play guitar still use 6 strings so I keep mine for the sake of learning covers or playing in a band.


----------



## Coalesce42 (Jan 17, 2011)

There is an adjustment period but after playing an 8 string the things played on a 6 seem so different that they did before. I try to play 6 string songs on my 8 but it just feels odd. So I like to have both, that being said I intend on showing up to my next practice with only the 8 string.


----------



## Shredcow (Jan 17, 2011)

This depends entirely on your playing tastes. I don't see an 8 having "superior" attributes over a regular 6 because the 2 instruments feel drastically different. I wouldn't say a uke player sucks, you know what I mean?

So I would not expect an 8 string to easily nail classic Hendrix stuff - I can't do thumb overs as easily, I have problems finding classic 8 string single coils, I can't slam away at the chords because 2 more strings are in the way, etc etc. I'm sure one can nail the sound but the 8 will inspire you in different ways than a 6 would. 

Since you can only own one guitar... I hope you make the right choice or it's going to be another sale somewhere down the road, just to get back to square 1.


----------



## thraxil (Jan 17, 2011)

If I could find an 8-string that played as well as my Parker 6-string's I'd consider it (hence I am saving for an Oni. My Agile is OK, but not amazing). 

Oddly, I find it easier to play 6-string stuff on my 8-string than I did on 7-strings. Somehow, a 7-string feels like "a 6-string with an extra string" and my hands get confused while the 8-string feels like something totally different and forces me to re-think everything.


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 18, 2011)

Yeah, I'm pretty much cleaning house of all my 6s and selling off one of my 3 sevens. I find it easy to adapt to an 8 from a 6 (after an adjustment period) but much harder to go back the other way. I don't think there's a problem with having two guitars, but if you must sell the 6 to get the 8 I say try it. Otherwise you'll drool on here all day long and never know.


----------



## Blackheim (Jan 18, 2011)

^ True, once you get used to 8 strings, it feels strange to go back to 6 strings... However, in some cases, when I would like to play some BTBAM stuff or some tech death, my 6 has no comparison with my C8. However, when I am playing some Emperor or black metal oriented music, my 8 is the best choice... Strange


----------



## IDLE (Jan 18, 2011)

For my style no, but I just kind of freakout and hit whatever string is open so the 6 string songs I write tend to sound strange with the extra notes in them. I have just doubled the high e and made the 7th string the normal 6 string low E on my seven strings when I've needed to. You could do that on a 8 string... double it to make a 7 string or triple it for a 6 string. It would probably sound massive as fuck hitting the same note on 3 strings.


----------



## Goatfork (Jan 18, 2011)

^You should check out Paul Gilbert.


----------



## Asrial (Jan 18, 2011)

Murdstone said:


> I only play my 8 right now, it's simple playing 6 string songs on it as well as 7. It actually feels stupid going down to playing a 6 string; it feels like something's missing.


+1 to that 

But I would recommend you to find a guitarist in your vicinity, that owns or has an 8 in stock, and try it out first, to see if the neck width is good enough.
But more or less, go for the guitar that suits your playing style the most. If you just wish to achieve deep tones and doesn't care about the higher register, I would rather recommend you finding a baritone 7.

When I first got my RG1527, it was equipped with baritone strings, so I practically had an 8, with more noodly strings of course. Looking past the tension, I did not like the thickness of the strings nor the tonal results I recieved when playing the instrument, as I felt I achieved far more progression and playability on my RG7321, because of the gauge.
I didn't have any problems covering 8's, but I didn't feel an issue with that before I trifled with the deep tunings. I just moved the song a fifth up to match my tuning. Same deal with songs written on 6's, I just move them down.

So again; grab a guitar that accents your playing just right, don't get one just because you want to play an eight.
But that's just my merit


----------



## Daevasmodeus (Jan 18, 2011)

Whenever I pick up a 6 string now, it just feels absurd, like I'm playing a child's guitar, and my hands are far too big for it. Probably because I exclusively played 7 strings for many years before switching to 8.


----------



## lead23 (Jan 18, 2011)

Not sure how to delete a double post. 
See post below.


----------



## lead23 (Jan 18, 2011)

Wow, thanks for all of the feedback. It sounds like I need to try an 8 string out but unfortunately I haven't been able to find one. The other problem is that if I sell my 6 string, get an 8 and then wish I had the 6 back, it would probably not be an easy guitar to come by again(EB musicman JP6 Dargie Delight II) At least not that particular model. It would be like someone mentioned above, starting from square 1 again. I've discovered a guitar company called Strictly 7 that seems to be not far off of my price range so a little saving and I will hopefully have the best of both worlds. Thanks again!

Just curious, has anyone tried to play Satriani, Vai, Petrucci, Guthrie Govan, or Steffen Schackinger on their 8's? That is the type of music I enjoy on the 6 stringer.


----------



## Murdstone (Jan 18, 2011)

I've played around with a little Petrucci, but those guys aren't really my cup of tea. 

The way I see it is with an 8 you have the range there for you when you need it. You can play anything that's normally on a 6 or anything that's on an 8. If you only use the top 6 strings for now so be it, but the point is that you have the added range when you want it. With a normal 6 you can only play stuff for a 6 there's not really much of an option. 

Sorry if I'm rambling a bit


----------



## SirMyghin (Jan 18, 2011)

No reason you can't play anything written for a 6 on an 8, the other way around not so simple, I say go for it. I also don't think one should sell gear to acquire gear (unless said gear is not good quality to begin with). So when I get my 7 later this year, I will be keeping my 6s too.


----------



## Winspear (Jan 18, 2011)

Murdstone said:


> The way I see it is with an 8 you have the range there for you when you need it. You can play anything that's normally on a 6 or anything that's on an 8. If you only use the top 6 strings for now so be it, but the point is that you have the added range when you want it. With a normal 6 you can only play stuff for a 6 there's not really much of an option.





Once I get my 9 string, I intend to be 9 string exclusive. Especially as I don't like owning multiple guitars. I will continue to own a 7 string though, only because some of the features I want in my recording are not available on a fanned 9 (extremely angled Kahler, sustainer pickup).


----------



## malphas (Jan 18, 2011)

As far as electric goes, I only play my 8 now. There was a little bit of adjustment for me to play 6 string stuff on it, no problem at all with 7 string material, probably because I went straight from 6 to 8. I figured I might as well take that extra step because if I had bought a 7, I would have soon wanted an 8. So I went straight for the 8 since I could play 6 and 7 stuff on it too.

I say go for it and take your time getting used to it. I've had mine for about a year now and I'm still amazed at all of the things I can do with it.


----------



## BlackStar7 (Jan 20, 2011)

From my admittedly limited experience with ERGs, this seems to largely depend on how you play a normal 6 string. If you're the type of player who like myself (and I imagine a lot of metal players) is used to wailing away on the 6th string, than it might become problematic not hitting the 7th and even 8th string when playing music written for a 6. However, the adjustment period to avoid this doesn't seem too bad, and it can really only be a good thing. It may force you to become much more accurate with your picking attack on the 6th.


----------



## oniduder (Jan 20, 2011)

i have a lot of trouble switching frequently between my 8 and a 6, 

the scale length is enough of a problem, then i feel like i'm missing 2 strings (CAUSE I AM!!!)

and on top of that the strings are generally slightly further apart on the 6 string.. a drrr

i only play 8 string now

i can't go into a music store to try a piece of gear anymore, not without bringing my guitar, which is kind of pretentious although it is necessary i believe even if i played 6 because of the shite they generally have lying around a store in way of guitars

anyway after being a snob for tone and gear for the last umpteen years i don't really see much of anything i'd want in a store anyway.. (gosh that makes me sound like a dick!) cept for certain pedals ya know??

most music stores where i live and in general go for the money which is beginners and large amounts of sales in small things for beginners (it appears) it's rare that a store anywhere carries really high-end stuff in good quantities...

i mean to say i don't need a mg marshall 1x8 combo... just saying

point is i only play 8,


----------



## alfred (Jan 20, 2011)

if you have the motivation of playing on an ERG, so you already are in the best condition to learn to it.

Playing 7str on 8str is like Playing 6str on a 7str, 

so playing 6str on a 8st is the second step. This is just on string away


----------



## Coalesce42 (Jan 20, 2011)

I would like to add that the 8 string has progressed my playing immensely fast. I have been playing for 15 years and as soon as I got an 8 things made sense I had never before considered. It feels so much more natural to have an 8 string.


----------



## GATA4 (Jan 20, 2011)

Coalesce42 said:


> I would like to add that the 8 string has progressed my playing immensely fast. I have been playing for 15 years and as soon as I got an 8 things made sense I had never before considered. It feels so much more natural to have an 8 string.



What kind do you have?


----------



## ShreddingDragon (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm kinda mixed over to both sides...I generally like to "have the right tool for the job", so if the gig/song in question doesn't need 7 or 8 strings, I only use 6. Unless one of the 7's or 8's has a sound superior to the currently available 6, that is.  And sometimes, pointlessly using 8 instead of 6 is just badass. 

A little problem with using only 7 or 8 is that in my school, my guitar teacher kinda scorns anything that isn't "regular". It's all pretentious, "why do you need that", etc. And I can't stand being at classes if my teacher constantly makes witty comments about my instrument...


----------



## Murdstone (Jan 20, 2011)

ShreddingDragon said:


> A little problem with using only 7 or 8 is that in my school, my guitar teacher kinda scorns anything that isn't "regular". It's all pretentious, "why do you need that", etc. And I can't stand being at classes if my teacher constantly makes witty comments about my instrument...



Closed-mindedness is a terrible trait for a music teacher. He better be damn good at teaching you or else I'd be out of there.


----------



## Coalesce42 (Jan 20, 2011)

GATA4 said:


> What kind do you have?



I have the Schecter Damien 8. Eventually I would like to put BKP's in it though. I tune it Low E-A-D-a-d-g-b-e.


----------



## Coalesce42 (Jan 20, 2011)

ShreddingDragon said:


> :
> 
> A little problem with using only 7 or 8 is that in my school, my guitar teacher kinda scorns anything that isn't "regular". It's all pretentious, "why do you need that", etc. And I can't stand being at classes if my teacher constantly makes witty comments about my instrument...



Wow to me it seems more strings is more variety therefor any self-respecting musician should respect the 8 string. 

Those people just do not understand and cannot see past the stereotypes that Nu Metal brought on us. I imagine bards used to make fun of Lute players. Haha he has 900 strings what a doosh!


----------



## itscurbe (Jan 20, 2011)

personally, I couldn't live without my 6 string. Over the years I have developed my own personal style on a 6 string, which I feel that I would lose if I played nothing but 8 string.


----------



## welsh_7stinger (Jan 23, 2011)

i play 6s and 7s atm and getting a 8, i play simlar music (vai, satch, etc) before i had my 6 str for standerd i used my 7 and it was ok, no diffrence nothing. i still play 6 str songs on my 7 str andd it feels fine.

you could also think of it as if you get a 8 str ur getting a 6 and 7 str with it 3 guitars in 1. 

but as many others have siad just go with what you feel is best for you


----------



## Goatfork (Feb 12, 2011)

I played an RG2228 for a good hour today, and after thinking about it like 'what if it was my only guitar?' I found that it wouldn't be too bad as long as I only played in the tuning of that guitar. If it was tuned to 8string standard, and I liked to play in C# standard as well, I'd need a guitar in C#.


----------



## XEN (Feb 14, 2011)

Coalesce42 said:


> I have the Schecter Damien 8. Eventually I would like to put BKP's in it though. I tune it Low E-A-D-a-d-g-b-e.


What string gauges do you use for that tuning?


----------



## Stilian (Feb 21, 2011)

I had to go through the same thing, had to sell both my 6 and my 7 at the time. I checked the 8 string at the local store before buying it and it felt awkward but it was something I've expected. Won't go further into detail but I miss my 6 (and 7) big time (will be fixing this anytime soon). They just feel much different and predispose me to play different stuff. Of course that's just me and it depends what type(s) of music you're into and your own playing style. Extended range may be benefitial for developing one or cover extreme low chugg if you're after such riffage but may also be not the best choice for strumming funk fulltime. Consider those before ngd. 
I still got an acoustic 6 which I play daily as well as the 8 and never had issues going back and forth, so yeah.. I'm more of a 'nay' on your question.


----------



## Matti_Ice (Feb 21, 2011)

I have an Agile Intrepid 8 string that I used to use in my band, but I'll be honest, if you aren't utilizing the guitar to its full potential, I found it easier to go back to a 7. I kept the 8 tuned F, A, D, A, D, G, B, E but went back to an Ibanez 7 string tuned F, C, G, C, F, A, D and I prefer it. A lot less weight and neck span to cover, especially since I have small hands. Not sayin that tuning a 7 extra low will satisfy your needs, but just a suggestion.


----------



## Coalesce42 (Feb 21, 2011)

urklvt said:


> What string gauges do you use for that tuning?



10-46 then a 64 and last an 80.


----------



## Matti_Ice (Feb 22, 2011)

ShreddingDragon said:


> I'm kinda mixed over to both sides...I generally like to "have the right tool for the job", so if the gig/song in question doesn't need 7 or 8 strings, I only use 6. Unless one of the 7's or 8's has a sound superior to the currently available 6, that is.  And sometimes, pointlessly using 8 instead of 6 is just badass.
> 
> A little problem with using only 7 or 8 is that in my school, my guitar teacher kinda scorns anything that isn't "regular". It's all pretentious, "why do you need that", etc. And I can't stand being at classes if my teacher constantly makes witty comments about my instrument...


 
My sister went through the same damn thing, the teacher told her to stop bringing her 7 to class so I told her to stop going. I personally failed guitar in middle school but took a class in college. I still remember my first day of him going around tuning everyone's guitar and I was like, tune that first string to A...He said Oh my lord 7 strings?! Well, me and you will get together and I will teach you how to use that thing lol it was great. I kept thinking to myself O sir, I do know how to use this, tune it low and make it hateful


----------



## Origin (Feb 22, 2011)

I love my 2228 (possibly the most), but I love all my 6s and my 7 for the different tunings, specs and feels I can get from all of them in seconds by switching. If I had to choose one it'd probably be the 8, but I'd be PISSED.


----------



## XEN (Feb 22, 2011)

Coalesce42 said:


> 10-46 then a 64 and last an 80.


Thanks man!


----------



## saovi (Feb 23, 2011)

Its possible to actually have your 8 string as your sole guitar - the question really is tone. Personally I like going between BKP custom winds and EMG808 actives. A week or two and you'll find it hard to go back to 6 imo.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Feb 23, 2011)

For awhile I had my 8 as my only guitar, and I did just fine. Like Origin, I like to use a bunch of different tunings, and I could achieve most of them quite easily with my anaconda.


----------



## saovi (Feb 23, 2011)

Coalesce42 said:


> 10-46 then a 64 and last an 80.



Nice. Right now I'm using 10-42 and 64 with 74 last but I think your tuning would work better when dropping the tuning a full step - where do you get your strings?

I agree that you're best off fully diving into 8 string and learning to utilize it completely - otherwise, a 7 string might be a better choice. I still have an old 6 string baritone with heavier gauge strings that I use because it has a BKP cold sweat in the bridge. (I'm still on the fence of whether to switch out the active EMG808s with passive BKP Painkillers 8s on my Hellraiser - anybody brave soul try it?)


----------



## Philligan (Feb 23, 2011)

saovi said:


> (I'm still on the fence of whether to switch out the active EMG808s with passive BKP Painkillers 8s on my Hellraiser - anybody brave soul try it?)



These guys did. They both have videos floating around, too. I really like the look of the second one.

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ex...r-damien-elite-8-half-passive-conversion.html

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/109075-pics-schecter-c8-passives.html


----------



## saovi (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks bro, sounds sick - I like the eq spike in the mids. Not sure about the pup rings though hmmm


----------



## Coalesce42 (Feb 23, 2011)

saovi said:


> Nice. Right now I'm using 10-42 and 64 with 74 last but I think your tuning would work better when dropping the tuning a full step - where do you get your strings?



I have not zeroed in on a particular set of strings I like for my 8 but I get Earnie ball slinkies and then I buy the 64 and 80 separate. The 80 is a bass string actually. But with the Peavey 6505 it works good.


----------

